# baby rabbit died



## mikelmiller (Apr 23, 2011)

my rabbit just gave birth but the baby died at once and i saw four small round things that looked like little brains, and one baby fetus rabbit that was dead, i wonder why did it die? i hope some one can answer me in my question thank you. i got really upset.:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

How far into her pregnancy was she?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

you should never disturb a rabbit when theyre giving birth they should be left in peace if not the doe is likely to cannibalise the babies or abandon them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

t's not uncommon for a first time mother to destroy her litter also - sad but it does happen, it's one of the (many) downsides to breeding I'm afraid


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder if the round things are placentas.

I was thinking more along the lines of an aborted litter.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

its comome for rabbits to kill there first litter two of mine did that i just remated them and the went on to having healthy kits


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well i hope the op wont remate, theres far to many rabbits being churned out, rescues are chocka block!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> well i hope the op wont remate, theres far to many rabbits being churned out, rescues are chocka block!


That's very true


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

well thats up to them isnt it not anyone eles


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

wacky said:


> well thats up to them isnt it not anyone eles


Yes, there will always be the the rescues pick up the pieces ... trouble is there isn't enough places for all the bunnies ... then what


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When i bred i never bred out of a doe who lost her first litter. Thankfully i only had one who ever rejected her babies. She was spayed and bonded.

Not all rabbits are cut out to be "breeders". Id rather not risk carry on unsuitable genetics. Temperament is just as important as genes. Ive never bred from an aggressive rabbit, nor a fearful one.

I do hope the op comes back. I hate the threads where they open with something horrible and never come back and update us 

Mikelmiller, sometimes nature has its way of saying something isnt quite right. you may never know why it died. These things just happen. 

I hope mum is alright. Dont forget to keep an eye on her and make sure she is eating and drinking ok.


----------



## mikelmiller (Apr 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> How far into her pregnancy was she?


she was on 33rd day of pregnancy. i think she was 2days overdue on her pregnancy, the round tinny things looks like small brains.


----------



## mikelmiller (Apr 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> When i bred i never bred out of a doe who lost her first litter. Thankfully i only had one who ever rejected her babies. She was spayed and bonded.
> 
> Not all rabbits are cut out to be "breeders". Id rather not risk carry on unsuitable genetics. Temperament is just as important as genes. Ive never bred from an aggressive rabbit, nor a fearful one.
> 
> ...


dont worry noni i wont give up on her, i will still care for her and i will raise her very nice thank you for your advice, by the way are you a filipino?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

wacky said:


> well thats up to them isnt it not anyone eles


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

crofty said:


>


:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

wacky said:


> :nono::nono::nono:


Oh come on, why put these rabbits through this? Can't you just love them as a pet? You have a very odd attitude for someone that loves rabbits.


----------

